# Hauppauge 950Q HDTV USB tuner



## bobmc (Nov 5, 2009)

Can the 950Q HDTV tuner be made to work with FreeBSD?  The device is identified by dmesg but of course the Hauppauge firmware must be somehow transfered to the device and then something like the Linux dvb-apps must be used for tuning and streaming.

My intent is use the 950 with Zotac IONITX mobo which has Intel Atom and Nvidia ION chipsets. Mplayer must have vdpau enabled.  I am not fond of MythTv, in case anyone is wondering.
=Bob


----------



## tingo (Nov 8, 2009)

Show the relevant output from `# pciconf -lv`, that will tell what chipset it uses.


----------



## nikobordx (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Bob,

Take a look here: http://www.tangobravo.co.uk/v4l-compat/

Nicolas.


----------

